

Why The NFL is a Pile of Boring. - cschanck
http://designbygravity.wordpress.com/2009/08/14/the-nfl-is-a-pile-of-boring/

======
newsdog
Yes but for some reason millions of people, myself included, are obsessed by
it.

It is a very interesting triumph of hype.

